
Microsoft Gives Windows XP Its 17,326nd New Lease on Life - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/12/21/windows-xp-lives-again/
======
ensignavenger
XP is dying- it's ancient technology, Vista is far superior. Of course, Ubuntu
and OSX are both worthy competitors to MS, but Vista is rock solid in both
terms of stability and security.

The only reason why Microsoft would rather sell Vista than XP on new computers
is because the longer they sell XP, the longer they will have to support it.
The more updates, service packs, and the longer they have to make software
that is backwards compatible with it, rather than focusing on new technologies
in Vista/Windows 7. They make as much money off a sale of XP as they do Vista,
but XP costs more to maintain.

If Windows developers aren't writing code for Vista, it won't magically work
on Windows 7, so if your software is XP only, its time to find a new supplier!

In short, Windows Vista is the future of the Windows platform, and it is a
very bright future! As far as most people that I talk to that claim they don't
like Vista, most of them can't seem to articulate why, or they just say
"That's what I've heard". The MS bashers have done a great job spreading anti-
Vista propaganda, but few can articulate any real problems with the OS.

Long Live Microsoft! (And Linux, and Apple)

~~~
light3
I can clearly articulate why I don't like vista:

1\. Its most annoying feature in my opinion (and its activated by default) is
that it caches all your most recently most programs into memory every time
your computer starts. Not only do I think this is a stupid feature, it takes
ages to complete, hordes the memory, makes your hdd go nuts, and most of all I
had no idea wtf was happening with my new computer.

2\. file-indexing is activated by default - Microsoft didn't seem to realize
this in conjunction with feature #1 makes your computer go crazy every time
you start Vista. And it took me a while to figure out what was going on. My
new computer which i bought 2 month ago was thus brought to a crawl every time
I started up.

3\. Interface is pretty but not intuitive, a lot of stuff is moved around for
no apparent reason, eg you now have to wade through 3 or 4 links just go get
to your network connection properties, which is something that should be more
readily accessible to the average user.

I know these are all options which can be modified, but hell it took me a good
few hours to figure out, and it annoyed me like crazy. Windows XP in
comparison just seems faster, simpler and gets the job done quicker.

~~~
aneesh
> "3. Interface is pretty but not intuitive, "

Agreed, but there's one feature that more than overcomes that -- you can just
open up the Start menu and actually _type_ the name of the
program/utility/file you want. So just type "Network" and it'll autocomplete.
Personally, I almost never do any clicking in the Start Menu.

~~~
ivank
Launchy can do this on XP or Vista, and it's a few magnitudes faster.

~~~
ensignavenger
I've tried Launchy on my XP installation, but find it doesn't work as fast, or
as intuitively, as Vista (on the same machine). Of course, that was just my
experience on one machine.

------
mynameishere
Dell's charging 99 dollars for XP downgrades. I'm guessing that's an industry-
wide tax imposed my MSFT. Sheesh. Vista's finally paying for itself.

------
bemmu
I'm seguing directly from XP to Leopard.

------
anamax
> The MS bashers have done a great job spreading anti-Vista propaganda, but
> few can articulate any real problems with the OS.

What benefits does Vista offer the typical user? (Other than the need to
figure out how to turn off indexing so their new computer is usable.)

The 64 bit support is nice for some applications, but it's hard to believe
that it couldn't have happened within the XP framework.

In short, Vista broke lots of things and didn't offer any significant benefits
in return for the still ongoing problems. (No, DRM support isn't a benefit.)

------
quoderat
Vista was a problem looking for a solution.

Unfortunately, the solution never came, so the problem hung around like a
miasma. Vista is why I switched to Linux.

Congrats, Microsoft.

------
LostInTheWoods
Shouldn't that be 17,326th

------
there
6nd?

~~~
compay
Yeah, it's that bad.

